# Converting  My New 1340gt 3ph Model To Vfd



## Randy A. (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey guys! New to the site and new to machining. I ordered the wj200-015sf and I just removed the control board from the lathe. I left the termination block and the stepdown transformer. I will be  using the the basic single  relay diagram  for the hitachi wj200 that I got off of this site. I am getting  ready to  order the parts listed from automation direct. One 4 pole relay, relay socket,jog sw, e-stop and 5k pot. How many diodes do I need 2,3? I will be using the lighted jog sw so I won't  need the led pwr light in the diagram. Any other parts that Iam missing other than connectors  and wire would be helpful. Your help and thoughts  would be grateful.  I live in Ellijay Ga  and I am a lineman for Ga.Power.


----------



## Old Squier (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Randy.  Just wanted to welcome you and offer congratulations on buying the best 1340 lathe on the market.  I've got one - it's a really great machine.  Also, love Ellijay and the North GA mountains.  I used to run around all over the mountains area, especially around Lake Rabun and Highlands, NC.  I'm Native American, Eastern Band Cherokee and Choctaw ancestry, so I naturally spent a lot of time on the Rez at Cherokee, NC. Pretty close to you too.

Best regards,

Squier

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Randy,
The number of diodes needed depends on the build your are doing. They can be picked up very inexpensively on eBay or through an electrical supplier. I would get 10 to have a few extra on hand (sometime they are installed wrong or get damaged), the builds usually require anywhere from 4 to something like 7.  The lighted JOG must be a LED if connected to the VFD power. The LEDs in the schematic tell you power to the machine and if the power relay is tripped in the attached design links.  The link below give some different variants on what can be done with the single relay design and parts. It been awhile, but if you need some help you can ask here or drop me a PM with your email.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/atta...roximity-sw-for-rev-jog-14sep2015-pdf.142209/


----------



## Rich V (Jan 9, 2017)

Randy
Welcome to the site. Pay close attention to the posts by mjsj on the VFD conversions, he has some great write ups with lots of details. He has helped a lot of us on installing a VFD.


----------



## Randy A. (Jan 9, 2017)

mksj said:


> Hi Randy,
> The number of diodes needed depends on the build your are doing. They can be picked up very inexpensively on eBay or through an electrical supplier. I would get 10 to have a few extra on hand (sometime they are installed wrong or get damaged), the builds usually require anywhere from 4 to something like 7.  The lighted JOG must be a LED if connected to the VFD power. The LEDs in the schematic tell you power to the machine and if the power relay is tripped in the attached design links.  The link below give some different variants on what can be done with the single relay design and parts. It been awhile, but if you need some help you can ask here or drop me a PM with your email.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/atta...roximity-sw-for-rev-jog-14sep2015-pdf.142209/


----------



## Randy A. (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks, I will look them over and get back with you


----------



## Randy A. (Jan 11, 2017)

Got my wj200  vfd today so I am  getting  closer  to the install.  I will be looking  at the schematics  this weekend so that I can make a choice.I will  get in touch  with you soon Mark, thanks for your  future  help.


----------



## sanddan (Jan 12, 2017)

I also did the single relay design and reused the power supply to run the light, DRO and RPM display.


----------



## Randy A. (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks good Dan. I will be going the same route with a single  relay diagram  and stock transformer.


----------



## Randy A. (Jan 17, 2017)

Ordered all the switches, wire,braking  resistor etc for the next part of the build.I built the box for the vfd this weekend  and got that hooked up.The lathe stand was finished  a week ago. I have been busy in my spare time  with all this. I would like to post pictures  but I don't  know  how.  Never belonged to a site  like this one. Any help would be  appreciated.  I know you  guys will  come through.  Thanks.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 18, 2017)

Randy A. said:


> Ordered all the switches, wire,braking  resistor etc for the next part of the build.I built the box for the vfd this weekend  and got that hooked up.The lathe stand was finished  a week ago. I have been busy in my spare time  with all this. I would like to post pictures  but I don't  know  how.  Never belonged to a site  like this one. Any help would be  appreciated.  I know you  guys will  come through.  Thanks.



Welcome Randy, I'd love to see the pictures so here's how you to can post pictures.
First subscribe to a photo hosting site like Photobucket, (it's free) upload your pictures to Photobucket, once you have that sorted, it's pretty simple.

In the main page or Library View of Photobucket each picture will have about 4 choices of image type, click on the 2nd from top "DIRECT" and copy that link by highlighting it and using CRTL 'C'
Now in the forum posting window look at the top of the frame and open the icon that looks like a picture and click on it, once the window opens click in the Image URL and press CRTL 'V'
That should post the link to the little window now press "Insert" and the picture should appear.

The picture will appear where your cursor was last clicked.

Like this.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 18, 2017)

Also forgot to mention when you download photos from your phone or camera, use the medium size, 640 X 480 (100-200 kb) otherwise you may post pictures that are too big to fit properly on most screens.

The one above is 97kb, and 640X480 and was taken with an iphone and looks about the right size to me.

Just experiment and I'm sure you can figure it out.

David


----------



## Randy A. (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info David, me and the wife will attempt  to post  pictures  this weekend.


----------



## sanddan (Jan 18, 2017)

You can also upload the file directly from your computer to the site.

Push "Upload a File" and you get a popup where you browse to the file location.

Pick file, then "Upload" the file. Then you can place it in your post. No need for Photobucket this way.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 18, 2017)

sanddan said:


> You can also upload the file directly from your computer to the site.
> 
> Push "Upload a File" and you get a popup where you browse to the file location.
> 
> Pick file, then "Upload" the file. Then you can place it in your post. No need for Photobucket this way.



Thanks, I like that, will try that next time as Photobucket can be a bit slow when using the free service.

David


----------



## Randy A. (May 29, 2017)

Been awhile since I  posted. I sent all of my electronic components  to Mark and he built me one hell of a nice system.  I installed  it and then I reprogramed the vfd per his instructions and the lathe  works great. I must admit  it was a little  scary  ripping apart  a new lathe, but when you get  great help from this site, no need to worry.  Mark also built me  proximity  sensor  that works great. I can't  say enough  about  Mark, a great  guy. So if anyone  else should  need some work done,  contact  Mark and be patient. It will be worth it.


----------

